# Carpet Out, SBT Sheet In!



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I installed some under gunnel LED strips from Oznium.com for some bow chicka bow wow!







New custom decals thanks to Lwalker on here


























Aluminum epoxy encased LED strips








SBT helm pad








SBT sheet on casting platform starboard top. This stuff is so nice to work with. I stuck it to the starboard, trimmed it from underneath with a razor knife then made a light chamfer on the top edge with a grinder and 120 grip flap disc. CLEAN!


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

My SBT sheets arrive on Tuesday! I hope my install looks half as good as yours. Well done, Mac!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

not2shabby said:


> My SBT sheets arrive on Tuesday! I hope my install looks half as good as yours. Well done, Mac!


You will love working with it, not hard at all. Give me a shout if you have any questions, I’m on nights Tuesday-Tuesday so call early morning or late night!


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Looks great!

What is SBT?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

topnative2 said:


> Looks great!
> 
> What is SBT?


A product I found while searching for cheaper alternatives to SeaDek, Marine Mat etc. 
http://www.shopsbt.com/jet-skis/blacktip-sheet-goods.html


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> A product I found while searching for cheaper alternatives to SeaDek, Marine Mat etc.
> http://www.shopsbt.com/jet-skis/blacktip-sheet-goods.html


Thanks. .... added to favorites for the future 

thought I was loosing it!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

topnative2 said:


> Thanks. .... added to favorites for the future
> 
> thought I was loosing it!


I have had it on my poling platform for a few months and it has held up great so far with no signs of wear or adhesive coming loose on the edges. It cleans up perfectly with a pressure washer as well. It does not feel as rubbery as SeaDek but $60 and change per 40x79” sheet versus $120-140 for the others is good enough for me!


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Ya think!
Just spent $500 on 48sqft dridek for my future cockpit.....I want my boat!!!!!!!

Correction: spent $250...will be close to $250 more for storage areas


----------



## j102 (Jun 26, 2017)

Nice job!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

topnative2 said:


> Ya think!
> Just spent $500 on 48sqft dridek for my future cockpit.....I want my boat!!!!!!!


I thought DriDek was the soft plastic perforated squares that lock together for use in hatches to keep moisture from touching whatever you have sitting on the floor?


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I thought DriDek was the soft plastic perforated squares that lock together for use in hatches to keep moisture from touching whatever you have sitting on the floor?


That it is.
I used it on 2 boats in the past and loved it. I bought the white and will just lay it on the deck of my new Willy.It is easy on the feet ,absorbs shock,"soundproofs" the deck and helps tremendously w/ the obligatory bucket wash while keeping the feet dry. Lasts a long time and retains it's appearance.Also, does not blow out of the boat.Needless to say it is not for vertical surfaces .
It will be going in the anchor locker and under the front deck storage area where the PFDs will be kept.
Every once in awhile lift it out and do a serious deck cleaning.
The wife loves it too.

The best price is thru the manufacturer.


----------



## Hardluk81 (Jan 3, 2016)

How did you fasten that LED strip?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Hardluk81 said:


> How did you fasten that LED strip?


The Oznium strips come with clear clips that I screwed into the underside with short SS screws.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Oznium.com is out of Colorado and sells a lot of very cool LED products. They even make custom lights if you want.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

Thanks for the recommendation on SBT. I didn’t chamfer the edges, but this stuff is really easy to work with. Forgot the before picture, but here’s the after on the poling platform.


----------



## T Bone (Jul 24, 2014)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Oznium.com is out of Colorado and sells a lot of very cool LED products. They even make custom lights if you want.


How are the Oznium lights holding up? I've been telling myself to buy some for under my gunnels for like 3 years now and have yet to order them. I thought they come with a 3M adhesive backing for application as well?

That chamfer edge looks  btw


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

T Bone said:


> How are the Oznium lights holding up? I've been telling myself to buy some for under my gunnels for like 3 years now and have yet to order them. I thought they come with a 3M adhesive backing for application as well?
> 
> That chamfer edge looks  btw


I had all Ozniums in my last boat and now in this one. They are great and if they do fail you can just unclip and unplug them and get replacements. The ones I used have clips that screw in but you could use double sided 3M tape. They also sell light bars and a bunch of other marine lights.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Looks great. Still thinking about doing SBT/Seadeck to cockpit, platform and hatches. Also thinking about adding spray rails you did @Smackdaddy53. I got pretty soaked the other day haha. Will probably do all these projects on my 4 months off paternity leave... I know pretty sweet huh?


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

Str8-Six said:


> Will probably do all these projects on my 4 months off paternity leave... I know pretty sweet huh?


Who do you work for and are they hiring?!


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

not2shabby said:


> Who do you work for and are they hiring?!


You’re hired but you have to stay there for at least 6 months or I lose my 5k referral bonus.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

@Str8-Six let me know if you need and help, I can give you materials lists and instructions for what I have done. The spray rails are a must, I cross some nasty water here and stay very dry compared to before. I was quartering into solid 18mph open bay slop Monday running 18-20mph and staying dry.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

Str8-Six said:


> You’re hired but you have to stay there for at least 6 months or I lose my 5k referral bonus.


I promise to stay at least 9 months (or until my wife has a baby).


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> @Str8-Six let me know if you need and help, I can give you materials lists and instructions for what I have done. The spray rails are a must, I cross some nasty water here and stay very dry compared to before. I was quartering into solid 18mph open bay slop Monday running 18-20mph and staying dry.


Thanks man. Will do!


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I ripped out my nasty 17 year old under gunnel carpet, pressure washed and cleaned perimeter gelcoat with GooGone then used the carpet as a pattern to cut out the SBT sheet. It was not a bad process at all and turned out great compared to the nasty grey carpet that was under there. I bet there was a pound of sand and dirt in the carpet. I am contemplating masking off the perimeter 1/4” away and running a bead of light grey polyurethane around it but I think it would be overkill. A $60 40x78” sheet was enough to do both gunnels and another sheet was enough for the poling platform, casting platform, helm pad and some strips for around the bulkhead hatch fronts.
> 
> View attachment 17844
> View attachment 17839
> ...


Hey Smackdaddy - how is the SBT stuff holding up? I know it hasn't been that long but I was thinking about trying out as my traction pads are all worn out. Any insight? My stuff bakes in the Florida sun and if you were having any issues already, I would throw down for some other brand but price sure looks right. Thanks. Tim


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

timogleason said:


> Hey Smackdaddy - how is the SBT stuff holding up? I know it hasn't been that long but I was thinking about trying out as my traction pads are all worn out. Any insight? My stuff bakes in the Florida sun and if you were having any issues already, I would throw down for some other brand but price sure looks right. Thanks. Tim


I’ve been fishing quite a bit on it and it is all holding up very well. I even pressure wash it and the edges are not showing any signs of releasing. For about 1/3 the cost of the other brands it’s great.


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I’ve been fishing quite a bit on it and it is all holding up very well. I even pressure wash it and the edges are not showing any signs of releasing. For about 1/3 the cost of the other brands it’s great.


Cool - I'm on it I think. My teak ocean grip is all black after 3.5 years. My wife says my boat is looking shoddy. when the wife says upgrade, you gotta upgrade. Thanks for info


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

timogleason said:


> Cool - I'm on it I think. My teak ocean grip is all black after 3.5 years. My wife says my boat is looking shoddy. when the wife says upgrade, you gotta upgrade. Thanks for info


No problem. If you want samples just contact them and they will send ovals of each color and pattern. The diamond plate seems a little harder than the barred one I got. The other pattern is somewhere in between.


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> No problem. If you want samples just contact them and they will send ovals of each color and pattern. The diamond plate seems a little harder than the barred one I got. The other pattern is somewhere in between.


Was looking at the pattern you got but I think I am going with white camo. Getting crazy


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

timogleason said:


> Was looking at the pattern you got but I think I am going with white camo. Getting crazy


Easy to keep looking clean


----------



## rock bottom 451 (Mar 17, 2018)

timogleason said:


> Hey Smackdaddy - how is the SBT stuff holding up? I know it hasn't been that long but I was thinking about trying out as my traction pads are all worn out. Any insight? My stuff bakes in the Florida sun and if you were having any issues already, I would throw down for some other brand but price sure looks right. Thanks. Tim


hey


----------



## rock bottom 451 (Mar 17, 2018)

hey can't find were to buy sbt?


----------



## Hardluk81 (Jan 3, 2016)

He posted a link on the first page.


----------



## rock bottom 451 (Mar 17, 2018)

Hardluk81 said:


> He posted a link on the first page.


thanks


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

They are out of Florida so lots of you cats are close. Call them and they will send a free set of samples on a bead chain. It all still looks great, no issues at all.


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

Mine is looking sharp!


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

So did you just peel and stick to the starboard and thats it? Im workin on mine now but cut a little sample of Seadek and stuck it down then was able to pull it off again.


Smackdaddy53 said:


> They are out of Florida so lots of you cats are close. Call them and they will send a free set of samples on a bead chain. It all still looks great, no issues at all.[/QUOTE


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Drifter said:


> So did you just peel and stick to the starboard and thats it? Im workin on mine now but cut a little sample of Seadek and stuck it down then was able to pull it off again.


Yep, stuck it straight to the Starboard after lightly sanding with 120 grit and cleaning 100% with acetone. It’s been on both platforms under a lot of use since then and even been pressure washed with my 4200psi DeWalt with no corners even trying to peel up.


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Yep, stuck it straight to the Starboard after lightly sanding with 120 grit and cleaning 100% with acetone. It’s been on both platforms under a lot of use since then and even been pressure washed with my 4200psi DeWalt with no corners even trying to peel up.


Sweet, I was hoping I was going to get that put together today. Although as soon as I put the star deck on I realized when I lost my platform I lost my clamp for my push pole so gotta get one of those as well.


----------

